# Doing this made me feel like it was all a waste of my efforts in the end



## actively

안녕하세요 제가 최근에 게시물을 올렸는데 포럼의 규칙을 자세히 몰라서 삭제 되었네요... (지금부터 조심하겠습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ).

어쨌든, 제가 어느 소설가를 위해서 번역한 문장이 있었는데 맞는지 모르겠어서 (? - 이것도 옳은 표현인가요?) 확인을 좀 부탁 드리겠습니다. "*Doing this made me feel like it was all a waste of my efforts in the end*." (전 문장은 주인공이 공부에 대한 감정을 묘사합니다; 즉, doing this = studying)
= "*마침내 이런 짓을 하는 게 나에게 나의 노력이 아깝게 느끼게 했다*"
글쓴이가 목적어인지 '위치'인지 헷갈리고(나에게/나를?) 문장의 흐름이 조금 부자연스러워서 걱정이네요 ㅠ 
그리고 특히 긴 문장을 번역할 때 주어가 두 개 있으면 헷갈리는 편이에요... 
미리 감사드립니다!


----------



## Hit Girl

Hello,

그런데 'a waste of my breath'가 여기서 무슨 뜻으로 쓰인 건가요? 제가 알기론 waste one's breath라고 하면 waste one's time talking only to be ignored; speak in vain...이런 뜻으로 알고 있는데요, 여기서도 그런 건가요?
이 영어 문장 자체가 좀 어색하고 뜻이 불문명해 보이는데 정확하게 무슨 뜻인지 영어로 다시 써 주시면 해석하는 데 도움에 될 거 같습니다.
그리고 doing this=it=a waste of my breath라는 말인가요?

(What does 'a waste of my breath' mean here? As far as I know, it refers to 'waste my time talking'. Is it supposed to mean the same thing in this sentence? 
I find the original English sentence a bit awkward and confusing. If you paraphrase it literally, it would be helpful for us to translate it. Can you also verify: doing this=it=a waste of my time?)

HG


----------



## actively

앗;; 제가 서둘러서 쓰느라 제대로 읽고 확인하지 못해서 또 실수할 뻔했네요... 다시 수정하겠습니다. 소설가 친구에게 물어보니까 "waste of my breath"이 아니라 "waste of my efforts"이라고 했어요. Doing this=it=a waste of my _efforts_이 맞는 것이고, 작가가 해명하기로는 "doing this/it/a waste of my efforts"은 공부만이 아닌 여태 까지 주인공이 노력한 모든 일들을(예를 들어, 운동과 음악 활동) 일컫는 것입니다.
[참고로 마지막 문장에도 2개의 주어가 있어서 다시 헷갈렸어요]

Thank you so much in advance for bearing with me so far!


----------



## Hit Girl

아, 역시 그랬군요. 참, 그리고 첫 포스트에서 


actively said:


> doing this = studying


라고 하셨는데요, 혹시 그게 아니라, this는 주인공이 지금 하고 있는 일이고 it 가 공부를 포함한 운동, 음악활동 등등을 말하는 거 아닌가요?
하여간... 이걸 한국어로 옮긴다면:

"이걸 하고 있자니 그 모든 것이 결국 다 헛수고 같이 느껴진다"

도움이 되셨길.


----------



## actively

제가 한국어 실력이 딸려서 표현을 못했지만, this은 공부하는 것이고(지금 하고 있는 일), it was all은 공부를 제외한 다른 활동을 얘기 하는 것 같아요. 저의 한국어 실력에도 불구하고 잘 해석해주셨네요. 번역해주셔서 다시 한번 감사드립니다 ^^


----------



## Hit Girl

아 네, 저는 전체적인 스토리나 문맥을 몰라서 그렇게 짐작을 해 봤어요. 그래도 해석은 달라지지 않아요.


----------

